# Competitive spirit & weight loss - anyone interested in playing a game? ;)



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

...and maybe winning some real money in the process? :wink:

Like lots of others, particularly as a 6'+ tall stoutly built guy, I struggle finding a happy equilibrium between my weight and being a rider.

A few years ago I lost 70 pounds inside of about 7 months. Had I not done it I would never have been able to take up riding again (something I gave up decades ago) as I was neither of a suitable size for most horses, nor would it have been possible for me to be an _effective_ rider aside from being a sack of potatoes in the saddle going on a trail ride. I wanted more.

With that weight gone I learned english and became a reasonably accomplished rider, although I'm still far from a pro.

But the pounds have creeped back...certainly nowhere near everything I lost, but enough that I'm feeling it in both my everyday life, and particularly, my riding...and I'd like to get them off. 

Motivation and persistence is what I seem to be lacking this time around. I know I'm not alone. 

But I recently came across this:

DietBet weight-loss website banks on competitive spirit, money reward - Ottawa - CBC News

The actual site:

DietBet - Set Up or Join a Weight Loss Challenge

Would a group from here be interested in doing a friendly horseforum specific "invitation only" group competition? I think it would be *awesome* to have a large group of of us here get active, keep each other motivated (the competitive spirit that this website instills is what I personally really need to give me the motivation kick in the bum!), perhaps win some money in the process..and most importantly, _loose some weight!_

Thoughts?

If there's an interest I was thinking starting at the beginning of May and running for the month would be ideal. We discuss things for a while, get everyone on board, and then prepare and get started. 

I'm thinking the "Transformer" (Loose 4% of your body weight in 4 weeks) - this forces you to get off the couch and moving *right away* and watching what you eat would be ideal. 

So who's in?


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Surprised there's apparently zero interest in this. I thought the competitive spirit nature would be of interest to more of us here.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I'm definitely interested! Give folks a chance to see the post.,lol. Today is Sat. For most folks and if the weather is decent many are out riding. 

Fay


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd do it, I've gained a little weight over the last few years after meeting my now husband and I'd love to get it back off. I've been looking into getting a gym membership but we could be moving anytime within the next 4-10 months!!! Its so up in the air when we're moving to the new house we're buying...so I don't want to sign up for a gym contract


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My challenge isn't weight but it was a struggle to motivate myself to get on the ex. bike. By living rural, too often there are huge wolf tracks at the bottom of the driveway so I stick to the bike. Anyway, post lung surgery, I could barely do 5 min. with not quite zero resistance. That was 3 weeks ago. Last night I did 65min, adding in low hills. I never tho't it would happen and now I'm pumped. Pilot, when I took weight lifting, we never looked at the scales as we were advised not to. Instead we were told to take measurements and check them every few weeks. You may not lose but gain as you build muscle. When I was at my leanest and most muscled for a gal I hit 163lbs, from 135 so the scales are a faulty way to guage how you are doing. People are too fixated on weight.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> scales are a faulty way to guage how you are doing. People are too fixated on weight.


For me, it worked well - I *liked* (arguably _needed_ to see the pounds shed away. I scaled myself (and logged the results) every morning when I was working hard on my weight loss and I could see the daily effect of indiscretions. 

That doesn't mean I didn't build muscle as well, but I had plenty of weight to get rid of so building muscle along the way didn't mean I still wasn't losing weight along the way.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd be interested!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Apparently losing two BMI points greatly reduces the chances of developing arthritis in the joints. As many people in our area have become quite overweight, there's a huge lineup for knee surgery. When the knees become painful these same people become more inclined to sit rather than get moving, and they get heavier. Surgeons don't like operating on people with high BMIs because of the additional risks.


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd be interested! If the one month option goes well I would be interested in the six month as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I think, myself at least, I would be more apt to do back to back one month sessions to go with the accelerated weight loss. 

I'd like to see at least 20+ members interested in going in on this to make sure its a worthwhile group - thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

The monthly intervals back to back would work too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charli (Feb 24, 2015)

I am definitely interested. I am leaving for holidays on the 1st of June so am aiming to shed a few kilos before I leave and this would be great to keep me motivated


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I'd be interested! Hoodie seasons is quickly exiting!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Count me in! 4% for me is 10 pounds, so a reasonable amount. (Then I only need to lose 60 more


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

I think this is a great idea! I'm interested.


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

So what's the word on this, are we going to do it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

On vacation now but would like to get it underway in perhaps a week or so?

Would like to see some more interest though, a few more people involved would be nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

Starting in a week would work for me, just let me know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

What happened? Anyone still interested?


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I just don't think the group that expressed interest here is large enough to make it any sort of sizable competition – perhaps we could all just pick an existing bet on the website and join it collectively?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Keep me updated on what happens with this, I'd definitely be interested!


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sure. If you find a bet we could join I'd be interested


----------



## Dressage16 (Jan 2, 2015)

PrivatePilot said:


> I think, myself at least, I would be more apt to do back to back one month sessions to go with the accelerated weight loss.
> 
> I'd like to see at least 20+ members interested in going in on this to make sure its a worthwhile group - thoughts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would gladly do it! I've been wanting to lose weight for so long!


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

By my count we have about 10+ people interested, that's pretty good, I think.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

meganm21146 said:


> By my count we have about 10+ people interested, that's pretty good, I think.


Can we get all 10 of them, some of whom expressed interest quite some time ago to actually commit and signup now though? 

Suggest we PM everyone and see if everyone is still actually in?


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

Go for it! pm everyone and see what's what. hopefully some good responses!


----------

